# Vertical Leaps of PLayers in the Draft



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Vertical Jump: LSU's Ronald Dupree recorded the highest vertical jump at 41.5 inches. Washington's Doug Wrenn and Bell were the only other two athletes to record 40-inch vertical jumps.

T.J. Ford had a big-time 39.5-inch jump. Duke's Dahntay Jones, N.C. State's Josh Powell and Detroit's Willie Green also recorded jumps of better than 38 inches.

Among the top prospects taking the test, Ford had the highest jump at 39.5 inches. Wade recorded a 35-inch jump, Howard reached 36.5, Hinrich and Anthony went 33.5, Bosh and Collison 33, Darko and Ridnour 32.5, West and Sweetney 31.5 and Kaman 30.5. Below that Cook had a 29, and Podkolzine reached just 22.5. FROM INSIDER 

KAMAN HAD A 30.5 Vertical Leap that is good


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info

Do you have a link?


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Here is Bench Press*

Bench Press: San Diego's Keep set a Chicago record with 27 repetitions of the 185-pound bar. Smith and Hunter came in a close second with 25 reps each. DePaul's Sam Hoskin, Wisconsin's Uche Nsonwu-Amadi, Florida's Matt Bonner and Georgetown's Wesley Wilson were the only other players to raise the bar 20 times or more.

Among the top prospects taking the test, Kaman lifted the bar an impressive 15 times. Darko did 13 reps, West 11, Hinrich 10, Wade and Bosh had nine each, and Carmelo Anthony had seven. Cook could only press the bar six times; Podkolzine had five; Wake Forest's Howard had four; Sweetney had a shockingly low three reps (maybe he isn't the next Elton Brand after all); and Ford and Ridnour couldn't manage to get one rep.

One important correction. The early report Insider obtained on the combine results had Nick Collison doing only four reps. That was inaccurate. According to the official NBA report, Collison lifted the bar eight times.http://insider.espn.go.com/insider/story?id=1568531


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Lebron James was measured earlier at a 37" vertical leap.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Pavel Podlozkin*

He had a good vertical Leap at 22.5 for a man 7'4 i mean yao only has a 15


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

Hinrich 10 times...
I think that's impressive !


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

Kaman had a 30" vertical and benched it 15 times? That is extremely impressive to me. A legit 7 foot center with a 30 inch vertical? And wasnt strength supposed to be an issue with this kid? Wow. Color me impressed.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Remember Jason Jennings?

He had a 33 inch vert, with a 7'7 winsgspan.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

That's strange, the new ESPN magazine has Darko's vertical at 23 inches.

Also...LeBron's vertical is at least 40 inches.

He's 6'8, his head goes above the rim...so...
Rim=10 feet, or 120 inches
His head=6'8, or 80 inches

At least 40" vertical. I saw the high school slam dunk and the college slam dunk contests, and LeBron gets up MUCH higher than Dahntay Jones.


----------



## connseanery (May 24, 2003)

> At least 40" vertical. I saw the high school slam dunk and the college slam dunk contests, and LeBron gets up MUCH higher than Dahntay Jones


But during games and dunk contests, LeBron gets a running start on his leaps. He also is a better one foot jumper than two.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Balla's numbers can't be without running start. Those guys CANNOT get that far up without running first.

The guys in the college dunk contest didn't get their heads rim level even with a running start. Dupree and Jones cannot jump that high standing still off of two feet.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sed</b>!
> Hinrich 10 times...
> I think that's impressive !


Chad Ford said on ESPNNEWS Ridnour couldn't even lift it once.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Keep had better be taken in the 2nd now. I've been talking about him forever, and only a few people have put him in their mock. Also, Travis Hansen has a 39" vert.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

the bench press means almost nothing. 99 percent of your basketball strength comes from your legs. its ridiculous when people begin to slip becuse of how many times they can bench 185. how many times this college season was sweetney overpowered in the post? When you judge a ballplayers strength judge it by the way he plays on the court not in the weightroom. A huge chest looks great on the beach but is fairly useless on the court. and the vertical jump test is so screwed up that all it does is give you an idea of about how high someone jumps. By not fully extending your arms at the beginning you can get an extra 5 inches on vert. the real test is how high people can touch thats all that really matters id like to see stats on that. im sure lebron would get the highest.


----------



## pound me (Jun 10, 2003)

wait so doeas this mean Wrenn will get drafted?:yes:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

wow i'm surprised that Ridnour's vert was 32.5 inches.
that's pretty good for a white boy who supposedly wasn't very athletic...


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Hey I'm wondering if anybody actually knows what lane agility means? What kind of exercise is that?


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I hope TJ opts for the dunk contest!


----------



## cmaher (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> wow i'm surprised that Ridnour's vert was 32.5 inches.
> that's pretty good for a white boy who supposedly wasn't very athletic...


ARE YOU SUGGESTING THAT BLACK PLAYERS ARE INHERENTLY MORE ATHLETIC THAN WHITE PLAYERS? MY GOD! RACIST RACIST, CALL THE MODERATORS!


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

the lane agility test is a drill we do too.... it involves defensive slides through the lane in a set pattern while being timed - you start at the foul line and go diagonal to the opposite block, across the baseline, diagonally to the other elbow and then across the foul line and then back to the other block you havent been to yet and then across the baseline and back to the other elbow and across the foul line

it makes a lot more sense when you watch it


----------

